# Looking for bed headboard plans for son's room



## PillTex (May 18, 2008)

New to this board, so thank you for whatever advise shared.

I need to build a new headboard for my son's bed. He's 6, but not looking for the race car thing or anything like that. Just a nice headboard. I'm looking for good plans to build one. Searching around the Internet is not really providing me with much. Anyone have any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have any plans for the bed it self? I am in the mist of makeing a few different platform beds. One will have a bookcase for the head board(son loves to read). While the other????, this is the girls bed and she keeps changing her mine.


----------



## PillTex (May 18, 2008)

*I'm good on the bed being supported*

Just need good headboard plans to attach to the frame. Not finding anything on my own. Thanks!


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

Any luck yet? I found quite a few beds searching "Woodworking plans bedroom furniture" I'm looking for nightstands, dressers, and chest of drawers --I've stumbled on more beds than anything...why not just adapt the headboard from a whole bed plan?


----------



## measureonce (May 20, 2008)

I built a nice headboard I found the plans in a book called 2x4 furniture. you can find used copies on barnes and noble's web site they have about four different books and are a good resource for new woodworkers. Just my two cents, hope it helps!


----------



## adjason (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont remember the author but check out the book "Beds" I think Miller is the authors last name. It has an easy to build bed that i built for my son, Highly recommended.


----------



## PillTex (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys,
Found a good plan on furnitureplans.com. Certain I didn't need to spend the money on it but it was there, my wife liked the plan, so off we go. Thanks for all the input.

Printed off my plan, headed for Lowes, was thinking Poplar would be a fine choice, and quickly realized the plans called for 2 by 6 boards, 2 by 8 boards, it was all "2 by". Well, Lowes and Home Depot only sell "1 bys". So a great excuse to find a wonderful wood supplier (I miss maple and Cherry anyway so need to find one). 

An interesting story as a side note: some jerk stole my old 10" job site type 18 year old Delta table saw right out of my garage last week in the middle of the day. It was a POS but worked fine. We live in a pretty nice neighborhood so was quite surprised, but had been looking for an excuse to upgrade such an important tool in my shop. "Well honey, I need a table saw". So a green light when I headed to Lowes for the headboard wood. Someday I'm going to get a top of line full cabinet table saw, but Lowes had a "worksite" DeWalt beauty for $200, usually sells for $400. Bought it and a 60 tooth DeWalt blade and I'm off with that for awhile. Screwed it and clamped it down hard on the table I have and my shop is alive again. Very happy with it. 

Will share pics when done with next project. Thanks!


----------



## coolpete234 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've just finished making my son's bed and I used furnitureplans.com for some of my ideas - a really useful website!


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Deleted by me.


----------

